# HR10-250 w/1 TB disk; what do I need to know



## Andy in NYC (Apr 3, 2002)

Using a SATA to IDE adapter (I'll check the forum for which ones work).

What's the best way to copy from my 2x400 disks to a new 1TB disk while retaining all shows? I'm not terribly concerned with how long it will take.

I recall that the automated tools had issues with large (at the time 2x400 GB) drives - what's the current best procedure?

Andrew


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

There are bootable disk images you can download from DVRUpgrade that will allow you to perform the process using the standard MFSTools 2.0 procedures outlined in numerous places. The easiest method would probably be to use the WinMFS program available from MFSLive.org. It allows you to perform backups and image restores to and from Tivo drives while in Windows.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I don't think you will be able to keep all your shows while changing from a dual drive setup to a single drive setup.

Only 3 MFS partition pairs are allowed on a single drive. Your dual 400GB drives probably have 4 MFS partition pairs among them. Thus, you can't use current software tools to move to a single 1TB drive. You can use current tools to move to a dual 1TB drive set and keep all shows.

If you don't mind breaking compatibility with current backup/restore tools, you can use a partition consolidation method to move from dual to single drive and keep your shows. You won't be able backup/restore with either WinMFS or MFSTools (MFSLive) after consolidation, but you can still use the dd utility to copy the drive to another if the drive begins failing.


----------



## Andy in NYC (Apr 3, 2002)

Thom

Thanks for the reply. In reality, I lost you around the point where you mentioned the flux capacitor - or something like that.

I went with a new install onto the 1 TB drive and then used the instantcake network disk - which crashed. Not wanting to spend the entire night trying repeatedly to figure out my mistake I bought the latest and greatest instantcake backup disk as well - which is also the version I had pre-breakdown.

Unsurprisingly, all works well even though I haven't plugged in my network cable.

Of course now I'll probably switch over to the newer DTV DVR just to prove that I like to waste my own time.

Network logos don't show and the machine thinks it is an HD10 instead of HR but it works and allows Internet scheduling.

Andrew


----------

